# uncheck the box



## zephyrous (Jun 24, 2013)

Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους.

Θα ήθελα να συγκεντρώσω τις ιδέες σας για την παρακάτω πολύ συχνή πρόταση (με ενδιαφέρει μόνο το bold): *uncheck the box* next to "Update App"

Δεκτό οτιδήποτε εκτός από "αποεπιλέξτε" και "καταργήστε την επιλογή"! 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2013)

Αναιρέστε την επιλογή; Ή δεν θέλεις καθόλου κάτι που να το θυμίζει;


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 24, 2013)

Όσο πιο "καθόλου" γίνεται! Χωρίς "επιλογές", "πλαίσια", "αναιρέσεις", "απενεργοποιήσεις" και οτιδήποτε θυμίζει MS. Θέλω ό,τι πιο απλό θα βάζαμε π.χ. σε ένα φόρουμ. 

Το *check the box* είναι πιο εύκολη υπόθεση (π.χ. επιλέξτε το κουτάκι, σημαδέψτε το κουτάκι). 
"Ξεσημαδέψτε το κουτάκι" είναι το καλύτερο που μου έρχεται, αλλά φαντάζομαι πως υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερα!


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2013)

Δύσκολα βάζεις... :) 

Βάλτε τικ/Χ/ν στο κουτάκι
Βγάλτε το τικ/Χ/ν από το κουτάκι 

Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο στα πλαίσια που θέλεις.


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 24, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Να δούμε τι θα πουν και οι άλλοι.


----------



## crystal (Jun 24, 2013)

Χμμ. "Ακυρώστε το κουτάκι";


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 24, 2013)

Καλύτερο αυτό (πολύ πιο κοντά σε αυτό που ψάχνω). Ευχαριστώ, crystal.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Υπάρχει κάποιος ελέφαντας στο νήμα ή κάνουν τα μάτια μου πουλάκια; (Mixed metaphor intended.)

Ξετσεκάρετε το κουτάκι.
Αυτό δεν λέμε αναμεταξύ μας;


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2013)

Μου αρέσει αυτή η σελίδα του Καποδιστριακού με οδηγίες για τη διαχείριση του δικτύου. Γράφει:

Αυτό θα γίνει αν *απενεργοποιήσετε την επιλογή* Mail Account Settings -> IMAP -" "Store Special Folders on IMAP Server" (δηλ. *ξετσεκάρετε το checkbox*). 
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2013)

Χμμμ... Ασπρίστε το κουτάκι; (Σε συνδυασμό με «Μαυρίστε το κουτάκι».) Αδειάστε το κουτάκι (μπα, θέλει «γεμίστε» μετά). Γράψτε/σβήστε (σ)το κουτάκι (έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεν μπορέις να γράψεις ό,τι θέλεις). 

Το διπλής σημασίας «Πατήστε» δεν κάνει, υποθέτω, επειδή θέλεις την ενέργεια και το αποτέλεσμά της. Τι άλλα έχουμε; Άνοιξε/κλέισε, άναψε/σβήσε...


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 24, 2013)

Είναι μεγάλος ελέφαντας ετούτος εδώ. Όταν βλέπεις ότι όλοι, ανεξαιρέτως, σου το διορθώνουν και το κάνουν "επιλέξτε το πλαίσιο ελέγχου", έχεις δύο επιλογές: ερώτηση στη Λεξιλογία (για να βρεις κατανόηση) ή αυτοκτονία (για να μην σκοτώσεις).


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2013)

Ωραίες επιλογές δόθηκαν. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα αναιρέστε, ακυρώστε κλπ δεν σου κάνουν. Για παιδιά είναι το φόρουμ που φτιάχνεις;


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 24, 2013)

Όχι, δεν είναι για παιδιά, είναι για ανθρώπους που μιλάνε κανονικά Ελληνικά!
Και δεν μου έχει πει ποτέ κανείς "αναίρεσε την επιλογή του πλαισίου ελέγχου".
(Δεν αναφέρομαι προσωπικά σε εσάς, ούτε υπονοώ κάτι. Αναφέρομαι ρητά στις αποδόσεις που έχουν επικρατήσει στις μεταφραστικές εταιρείες.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2013)

zephyrous said:


> Είναι μεγάλος ελέφαντας ετούτος εδώ. Όταν βλέπεις ότι όλοι, ανεξαιρέτως, σου το διορθώνουν και το κάνουν "επιλέξτε το πλαίσιο ελέγχου", έχεις δύο επιλογές: ερώτηση στη Λεξιλογία (για να βρεις κατανόηση) ή αυτοκτονία (για να μην σκοτώσεις).


Βασικά, για εμένα είναι απλώς εδώ και χρόνια «επελ»+κατάληξη και τα υπόλοιπα τα φτιάχνει η Αυτόματη Συμπλήρωση...


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2013)

Δεν μιλούσα για το πλαίσιο ελέγχου, που συμφωνώ πως είναι μόνο για διοικητικές υπηρεσίες ή κακομεταφρασμένα εγχειρίδια... 

Εννοούσα για το "ακυρώστε/αναιρέστε/αποεπιλέξτε" την επιλογή/το κουτάκι κλπ. 

Τέλος πάντων, μια απορία εξέφρασα. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Υπάρχει κάποιος ελέφαντας στο νήμα ή κάνουν τα μάτια μου πουλάκια; (Mixed metaphor intended.)
> Ξετσεκάρετε το κουτάκι.
> Αυτό δεν λέμε αναμεταξύ μας;


Συν 100 στο "ξετσεκάρετε το κουτάκι".


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2013)

Για να το βρίσκουν οι αναζητήσεις, ας πούμε επίσης ότι το *check the box* το λέμε *τσεκάρετε το κουτάκι* / *τσέκαρε το κουτάκι* όταν μιλάμε στον φίλο μας και δεν θέλουμε να γελάσει μαζί μας. Φαίνεται ότι, όταν δεν μιλάμε σε φίλους μας, δεν μας ενοχλεί αν γελάσουν οι άλλοι μαζί μας. 

Επιπλέον, ας πούμε ότι το *τσεκάρω* (που υπάρχει στα λεξικά μας) δεν σημαίνει εδώ «ελέγχω» αλλά «βάζω σημάδι» (επιλέγω βάζοντας σημάδι). Είναι δηλαδή μια σημασία που πρέπει να προστεθεί στα λεξικά.

Επίσης, για να σας φτιάξω το απόγευμα, ο ελετοϊκός όρος για το _checkbox_ είναι _κυτίο εξελέγχου_. Αυτό να λέτε στους φίλους σας όταν θέλετε να τους φτιάξετε το κέφι.


----------



## sarant (Jun 24, 2013)

Άρα στα ελετοϊκά οι αντίστοιχες εντολές είναι: Εξελέγξτε το κυτίο και απεξελέγξτε το κυτίο;
Μήπως όμως, όταν μιλάνε στον φίλο τους, λένε "ξεεξελέγξτε";

Στα πιο σοβαρά, ελπίζω να μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία να μεταφράσω κάποτε "ξετσεκάρετε", όπως μου δόθηκε για το "κλικάρετε".


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 24, 2013)

Επίσης, να πούμε ότι όλα ξεκίνησαν μάλλον όταν κάποιος φωστήρας είδε το checkbox και το μετέφρασε "πλαίσιο ελέγχου". Κι άμα το μεταφράσει επίσημα έτσι ο πρώτος, πόσο εύκολα να το αλλάξει ο δεύτερος; Πόσο μάλλον ο χιλιοστός, 20 χρόνια μετά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2013)

zephyrous said:


> Επίσης, να πούμε ότι όλα ξεκίνησαν μάλλον όταν κάποιος φωστήρας είδε το checkbox και το μετέφρασε "πλαίσιο ελέγχου".


Και πώς να το έλεγε, δηλαδή, εκεί στην αρχή των 90s; Κουτάκι; Ούτε σήμερα δεν μπορούμε να το πούμε εύκολα κουτάκι... (Και ναι, ήμουν ανάμεσα σε εκείνους τους πρώτους φωστήρες, :lol:).

Για λίγο καιρό υπήρξε, τότε, και η εναλλακτική radiobutton (ραδιοπλήκτρα), αλλά ήδη είχαν αρχίσει να εξαφανίζονται τα ραδιόφωνα με τα μεγάλα κουμπιά on/off.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και πώς να το έλεγε, δηλαδή, εκεί στην αρχή των 90s; Κουτάκι;


Φανταστείτε μόνο τις διαφημίσεις να λένε «κυτίον»... :)


----------



## Earion (Jun 24, 2013)

Απλό και άμεσο το *ξετσεκάρω*.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2013)

Συναφή:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1134-Please-tick
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4086-check


----------



## sarant (Jun 24, 2013)

Και "κυτίον θα πει κουτί".


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 24, 2013)

Κάτι πιο περιφραστικό: _Φροντίστε να μην είναι σημειωμένο/τσεκαρισμένο/επιλεγμένο το τετραγωνάκι..._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2013)

Χαρβ, γνωρίζεις ότι π.χ. σε μερικές διασυνδέσεις αυτό το τετραγωνάκι είναι συνήθως στρογγυλό και γεμίζει με μια βούλα;


----------



## pidyo (Jun 24, 2013)

Earion said:


> Απλό και άμεσο το *ξετσεκάρω*.



Μια χαρά είναι, απλώς αναρωτιέμαι γιατί αποκλείστηκε εκ προοιμίου το απ(ο)επιλέγω. Το επιλέγω είναι τρέχων όρος, μάλλον πιο συνηθισμένος από το τσεκάρω σε όλα τα επίπεδα γλώσσας. Γιατί όχι και αποεπιλέγω λοιπόν, κατ' αναλογίαν, με το ξετσεκάρω ισοδύναμη επιλογή ανάλογα με το τι ταιριάζει στο register που θέλουμε; Α προπό, είχε συζητηθεί κι εδώ στα σχόλια το θέμα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2013)

Δεν με ενοχλεί το «αποεπιλέγω» ούτε το «ξεμαρκάρω». Το «απεπιλέγω» δεν το πάω· αρχίζει και παραγίνεται λόγιο και αλλοκαιρινό.
Αλλά πρέπει να δεχτούμε και την προφανή επιρροή του αγγλικού. Το να βλέπεις check και να το λες «μαρκάρω» θέλει μια ευστροφία, ίσως και διαστροφή.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χαρβ, γνωρίζεις ότι π.χ. σε μερικές διασυνδέσεις αυτό το τετραγωνάκι είναι συνήθως στρογγυλό και γεμίζει με μια βούλα;


Ε! Αυτό λέγεται _radio button_, όχι _checkbox_!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Ε! Αυτό λέγεται _radio button_, όχι _checkbox_!


Και πώς λέγεται το σύστημα όπου βαφτίζουμε τα τετράγωνα μπλιμπλίκια διαφορετικά από τα στρογγυλά μπλιμπλίκια;


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 24, 2013)

Εννοείς τη στρογγυλοτετράγωνη μπλιμπλικοδιαφοροποίηση;
Μα τι γράφω, τη μακαρονότητά μου μέσα - ας το σβήσει κάποιος...! :-D


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Εννοείς τη στρογγυλοτετράγωνη μπλιμπλικοδιαφοροποίηση;
> Μα τι γράφω, τη μακαρονότητά μου μέσα - ας το σβήσει κάποιος...! :-D



_Au contraire, mon frere,_ εγώ προτείνω να καταγραφεί στα οικεία νήματα


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Ε! Αυτό λέγεται _radio button_, όχι _checkbox_!



Ακριβώς. Τεχνικά (προγραμματιστικά) και στη χρήση είναι διαφορετικά: σε μια συστοιχία radio buttons, οι επιλογές είναι αλληλοαποκλειόμενες, ενώ σε μια σειρά checkbox συνήθως δεν είναι (τεχνικά γίνεται να είναι, αλλά έχει επικρατήσει να μην).


«Επιλέξτε» λέω στους μαθητές μου στην αρχή, μέχρι να τους δείξω πώς γίνεται, οπότε όλοι (μα όλοι) αναφωνούν: «Αααα, να _τσεκάρω_ δηλαδή!» κι από κει και πέρα συνεννοούμαστε μια χαρά με «τσεκάρω-ξετσεκάρω». Το «αποεπιλέξτε» τους το λέω μόνο για πλάκα, και για να ξέρουν τι θα πει αν τυχόν βγουν από τον πραγματικό κόσμο της καθομιλουμένης και βρεθούν σε «ανώτερες σφαίρες» εγχειριδίων, γραβατωμένων βιβλίων κ.ά. αιθεροβατικών.


----------

